# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  حرکت دادن چرخ دنده

## mohammadnkh

سلام دوستان.

میخام یه برنامه بنویسم که از طریق دریافت پیامک بشه عددی رو برنامه ارسال کرد و  چرخ دنده به اندازه عدد دریافتی حرکت کنه.

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------

